# Sabine Hossenfelder



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Many of you might have heard of this lady for her science Youtube videos. She is quite witty and often explains difficult scientific theories with a dose of humor. She's made videos on topics such as cosmology, quantum physics, artificial intelligence, mathematics, philosophy etc.

However she's also a talented (and quite quirky) musician. At first I didn't take her music too seriously as it seemed just like a thing she does for fun... (which it is after all).

But what I've seen she makes better songs than many professional pop musicians, and I like her stuff a lot.

Here's some of her songs:

Outer Space





Just Move





Schrodinger's Cat - this one is truly good





Cassandra - another great song





Catching Light


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

She also made a cover of Ave Maria





and Ode to Joy


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Never ever heard from the woman, now I do, Thanks.


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Some more stuff:

It's the end of the world as we know it (coronavirus edition) [music video] - this one is slightly political (REM cover)





When they ask us (about what we're doing to Earth)





I saw the future (about the future of Universe) - interesting how good and depressing song at the same time





String theory (abotu Edward Witten's theories) - music is good here


----------



## lynmoree00 (Apr 20, 2021)

wow Great music, I like it


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

I was very surprised by the amount and quality of her songs... Indeed amazing... what a discovery... I got hooked quickly.

There's more: You talk too much





She even has a disstrack. Theories of everything





Ivory Tower - about life of professional scientists





I'm a little funny - (one where she sings about herself)


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

For now I'll post just one more song (see bellow)
and here's also her SoundCloud account:


__
https://soundcloud.com/
(a lot of songs there)

***** with my brain


Spoiler


----------



## hlim431 (2 mo ago)

Dobro Dan (Zerin or Zijad...?) 
Thx for this post that puts all of Sabine's songs together. I was struck by "When They Ask Us" & will propose we use this in a large 12-hour event Jan 2023 if I get support of my cofounders!
regards Horace


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I've heard her speak on science topics, especially the cosmological ones. Had no idea about the musical sideline til now but I'm not surprised. I've played with two astrophysicist bass players over the years.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

I discovered her when the Nobels were announced and she was very outspoken on Twitter about correcting the prevailing view that the winning physicists had ruled out hidden variables. I checked out the rogue theory she referred to and found "spin lattices" and just shook my head over the circularity of it all. I'm certain she's smarter than me but on this point I thought she was being pedantic.

Maybe I'll check out her music later.


----------

